# Walker-Catoosa-Dade Kill Thread



## jinx0760 (Oct 20, 2006)

All of you people in the NW corner of Georgia post your kills here!  Date-Time-Place-Weapon etc.??


----------



## syates32 (Oct 25, 2006)

85# Doe
weapon - Compound Bow
Oct. 5th 
Catoosa County

My Son killed a 65# doe
weapon - Compound Bow
Oct.7th
Catoosa County


----------



## kbotta (Oct 26, 2006)

Friend
Walker county
5 pt
80lbs
sept 9th
Bow

Friend
Walker county
doe 
70lbs
Oct 7th
bow

Friend
Walker county
7 pt
100lbs
Oct 17th
Bow

Friend 
Walker county
doe
20lbs
Oct 17th
Bow


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Late post*

Sunday  10-28 8:30am 5-points 135 lbs 7mm Mag
son-in-laws friend!  Should have let him walk only 1.5 yrs old!


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Doe today!*

95lbs doe 7:30am base of Lookout Mtn. 270 ruger


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 4, 2006)

See my thread in this forum for the description of these two illegally taken deer.

Dade County

10/29/06
Doe
Weight unknown
Taken with rifle on land without permission to hunt on a day that wasn't a doe day for this land

11/4/06
Catoosa County
Big Bodied Buck 150-160lbs, estimated 3.5 year old deer, 8 pt, 13 - 14 inch spread
Taken with rifle on MY LAND without permission to hunt within 60 yards of my house.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 15, 2006)

Bump

Anyone hunt, or hear how the hunt went on pigeon last w/end???

Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Nothing on Pigeon, yet*

I ahven't heard any reports from the WMA.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a buddy call me last Friday from Pigeon....By lunch on Friday there were 16 bucks checked in.  Largest was a 9 point that weighed 132lb.  I don't know if that was live or gutted weight.  I assume dressed.


----------



## Minner (Nov 16, 2006)

My Dad and I hunted 1/2 day on Wednesday and nearly all day Saturday. Neither one of us saw a thing. A whole lot less shooting that I heard last year as well. Personally, I think the wind and especially the warm weather had them not moving very well.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Bruiser!*

Walker County - Paradise Hunt Club   11-25-06  8:45am
7mm Mag
9 points   approx 200 lbs
teeth wore down to nubs
chasing two does
Danny Brown


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 25, 2006)

*correction*

Actual weight 212 lbs on the hoof
4 to 5 years old


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 1, 2006)

Walker/Dade County - turns out line runs through property
Spike, VERY small 2-3 inch antlers - thought it was a doe
Neck shot at 50 yards in thick hardwoods
Shot at 5:45 pm 12/1/06
90lbs
.270


----------



## huntnfish247 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Walker County*

Doe  75 lbs.  5:15 p.m. November 26
125 yards 7mm mag


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 4, 2006)

I would love to have someof these location because this is my first deer hunt with NO experience But I'm willing to sit perfectly still--how high?
But all I have seen were smaill does during buck season and nothing since. Ive use that deer eutress, scent free stuff, I have a 7mm-08, what else can I do ?
Please PM me some sites that are out there, I'm even going for a bow for CHRIST-mas fro next year.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Where to hunt...*

I see you live in Dalton, you need to contact Dalton Utilities about their quota hunt next year.  I think the drawing is in September.  There are a lot of deer on that tract.


----------



## RustyJeep (Dec 10, 2006)

*One Point*

Walker County
4:05 PM
30.06 220 Grain Blunt Bullet
85 lbs
teeth looked like 2 1/2 years old
didnt have anything but a base on the right side
right side was about 6 inches and looked like it had been broke one off  while in velvet or something
 the left side ear was split on the end too


----------



## jinx0760 (Jan 2, 2007)

*last day doe...*

I woke up at 8:20 1-1-07, had the doe down at 9:15.  I could have shot three more, they were acting stupid hanging around?

111 lbs    270 ruger  130 grain Nosler


----------



## nwgahunter (Jan 4, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> I woke up at 8:20 1-1-07, had the doe down at 9:15.  I could have shot three more, they were acting stupid hanging around?
> 
> 111 lbs    270 ruger  130 grain Nosler



Get her behind your house?


----------

